# Lake Russell WMA



## DAWGFANinTN (Dec 17, 2005)

Anybody been by the check station at lake russell.  any reports?

I was supposed to go, but had to work.


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 19, 2005)

As Of 12:30 Sat They Had 34 Checked Out. I Saw Three From The Road But None In The Woods Although I Found Some Good Sign Just Late Getting There I Think.
Dana


----------



## toddboucher (Mar 9, 2006)

Questions I heard if I bow hunt all season I could hunt any day from 1st day of bow till last day of gun and use it as a bow-only rules. is this true because I know Lake Russell has many closed days plus adult/child and woman hunting days any thoughts?


----------



## bucky (Mar 9, 2006)

you can only hunt during bow season or if they have a firearms season open.thanksgiving and one muzzleloader season is all they have.


----------



## toddboucher (Apr 26, 2006)

Im thinking about hunting Lake Russell during Bow season, The place is so big any hot spot thoughts?


----------



## FerrisBueller (Apr 27, 2006)

It has deer but man o man are the gun hunts crowded!!!!!!!Its like the whole town pours into that place during one of those hunts. You best not walk around much cause you only kick deer to other people who exercise the "If its brown its down rule".


----------



## toddboucher (Apr 28, 2006)

No it will be during bow-season only, couple spots I was thinging around Big Leatherwood creek off of 62A and hike in past past the end of 62a and the other place is follow 92b to the Habersham side hike in between 2 creeks. any thoughts on spots, I'll start scouting around end of May-July. Right now I'm scouting with maps first by the time of Gun season I'll either be back on my club or National Forest where I can always find deep places no-one will go.  But now that you said it if you can find the deer's exit route during presure you'll have it made, because other hunters leaving their stands early will chase deer right to you.


----------

